# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Tuyển dụng >  Tuyển kĩ sư thiết kế máy, thiết bị dây chuyền sản xuất fa

## Nghiêm ZTũnz

1. YÊU CẦU:
- Tốt nghiệp Cao đẳng, Đại Học ngành cơ khí chế tạo
- Biết sử dụng phần mềm AutoCAD...
- Yêu cầu kinh nghiệm: 2 năm trở lên
- Người có trách nhiệm cao, trung thực, linh hoạt,…
2. NỘI DUNG CÔNG VIỆC:
- Thiết kế các máy móc
- Thiết kế các thiết bị FA
3. NƠI LÀM VIỆC: TPHCM
4. THỜI GIAN LÀM VIỆC: 
- Thời gian làm việc: 8h – 17h 
- Ngày nghỉ theo lịch của nhà nước và công ty quy định
5. LƯƠNG/ CHẾ ĐỘ:
- Lương: LEADER (yêu cầu tiếng nhật N3 trở lên) 800-1000 USD/ tháng
MEMBER( không yêu cầu tiếng nhật) 500-700 USD/ tháng
..................................................  ...........................
Ứng viên có nhu cầu, xin vui lòng liên hệ và gửi CV tiếng NHẬT VÀ TIENG ANH, về địa chỉ mail
Mr.nghiêm - Executive
Ứng viên vui lòng liên hệ sdt bên dưới hoặc cmt lại sdt để công ty liên hệ lại
Tel: 0984200790

----------


## Tuấn

FA nhà mình có cụ Biết tuốt là FA thứ thiệt, còn vụ thiết kế để sản xuất ra FA thì là dư lào các cụ nhỉ ?

----------


## Tkakashi Kawano

các dây chuyền sản xuất thôi bạn ah
bạn hãy cmt sdt lại bên cty sẽ liên hệ lại giải đáp thắc mắc cho bạn
thân ái

----------

